# longest bloom time



## Cinderella (Nov 29, 2006)

My Phrag Don Wimber has been blooming since June. Not that I am complaining! But can you bloom yourself to death? What is the longest bloom time you have had?


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm sure its possible, but how could you document it based on all the other possibilities of what could be wrong?

I have a couple of pots of Phrag pearcii that have had at least one bloom open continuously for over a year now. However, the number of spikes and open flowers goes up and down throughout the year. Each spike tends to go for about 6 or so flowers.

I have a Paph moquettianum and Paph primulinum that have also been in continuous bloom (different spikes) for over a year. The moquetianum is pushing 2 years, has two very old spikes, and a new growth with spike just starting to bud up now.

I have a friend with a Paph pinochio (a sequential hybrid related to the above Paphs). That has a single spike that has been going for over 2 years.

Are you getting any new growths? If so I wouldn't worry, if it's the same growth blooming and not putting out new growths after several months, then cutting the spike might get the plant to divert flowering energy into new growth production.


----------



## Cinderella (Dec 1, 2006)

I do have new growths so I won't worry


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2006)

My Phrag. Sorcerer's Apprentice is on it's 86th flower on a spike that started a couple of years ago. Now it has a new spike with one branch and 3 flowers, so far.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 2, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> My Phrag. Sorcerer's Apprentice is on it's 86th flower on a spike that started a couple of years ago. Now it has a new spike with one branch and 3 flowers, so far.




Oh my! My sister has it, she will just be thrilled since she said she is going to let it flower as long as it wants this time. She's going to need higher ceilings!:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> My Phrag. Sorcerer's Apprentice is on it's 86th flower on a spike that started a couple of years ago. Now it has a new spike with one branch and 3 flowers, so far.



Do you keep a little grow chart for it? With hash marks for each flower?  
86 is a lot. I thought my Beverly Fischer was doing pretty well with 10.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2006)

Heather said:


> Do you keep a little grow chart for it? With hash marks for each flower?


No, I just count the sheaths/dried-up ovaries...


----------

